# Why Photography is Precious



## distant.star (Jan 29, 2015)

.
A short, animated video that says it all for me...


https://vimeo.com/19606832


----------



## DominoDude (Jan 29, 2015)

Brilliant in all possible ways. And so true.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm bad with drawing. Photography helps me to capture moment likes this:


----------



## Click (Jan 29, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks for sharing distant star


----------



## distant.star (Jan 30, 2015)

.
Gorgeous picture, Dylan. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Click (Jan 30, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm bad with drawing. Photography helps me to capture moment likes this:






So cute  Nicely done Dylan.


----------



## jdramirez (Jan 30, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm bad with drawing. Photography helps me to capture moment likes this:



We were separated at birth. I'm awful at drawing as well... I tell people I have an artistic soul, but no artistic talent... so this is my outlet.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks distant.star & Click


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 30, 2015)

jdramirez said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm bad with drawing. Photography helps me to capture moment likes this:
> ...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 31, 2015)

When ever I watch that video, someone starts cutting onions, in the next room, for some reason.


----------



## distant.star (Jan 31, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> When ever I watch that video, someone starts cutting onions, in the next room, for some reason.



Same here, yet I know there's no one else here!


----------



## anthonyd (Jan 31, 2015)

Dylan777 said:


> I'm bad with drawing. Photography helps me to capture moment likes this:



+1 Dylan. I've liked photography for a decade now, but I started loving it after I had children. That is a sweet little girl you have there.


----------



## siegsAR (Jan 31, 2015)

I didn't get it until the "pinning on the wall" part but the musics' just gave it all away. :'(

So simple and yet so deeply effective.


----------



## Pookie (Jan 31, 2015)

Yep, nice images Dylan. My reason for photography, my boys... first bike for my first son... first step of my youngest.



New bike...



First steps...


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2015)

First steps... Lovely image, Pookie.


----------

